# Anyone late with their taxes?



## R. Zimm (Apr 22, 2013)

(and willing to admit it!)

I work as a Librarian and we seemed to get very few requests for tax forms just before April 15th. But after, we get a steady stream of folks wanting forms. We have already recycled most of them but kept a very few BUT if they cannot tell us which form they want we will not offer any. Why?

WE ARE NOT TAX ADVISORS!!! So folks demand that we tell them which IRS form they should use when not only do we know nothing about them or their finances but librarians (as a professional mandate) do not advise people on Taxes, Law and Medical conditions.

Anyway, anyone else running late this year? I won't tell on you, I promise.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2013)

What are these "taxes" you speak of? Are they something your people do, some kind of ritual? 

Odd customs you Earthlings have ...


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> What are these "taxes" you speak of? Are they something your people do, some kind of ritual?
> 
> Odd customs you Earthlings have ...



Suspicions confirmed!


----------



## TICA (Apr 23, 2013)

I wasn't late filing but wish I had been.  I owe them a mint this year.  I often think that if they lowered taxes, didn't make them so complicated, the population would have more money to spend and the tax dept could decrease staff.  I'll bet it takes more $$ to audit and collect taxes than they make on them.  I've heard, Income tax was originally a temporary measure implemented to cover the cost of the war.  Seems it has gotten out of hand.  I don't mind paying taxes for roads, schools, medical etc., but I really believe it costs too much to manage the taxes systems now.   At least here in Canada.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2013)

My hubby has always done our taxes, and we always take care of them early, and get it over with.  I can't believe hearing on the news that some people can still get their taxes filed online on the deadline day.  Guess there's a lot of them out there that don't take care of business, and I'm sure that's usual for other areas in their life also....like people that are always late for work, etc.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 23, 2013)

We pay someone to do our taxes because I'm not going to jail:shark:

We got our taxes done just under the wire because:

1.  I just didn't get with the program logging everything on the spreadsheet for the accountant.
2.  I had a suspiction we would owe this year and I was F'ng right.  First time ever --- they let us make payments even --- sweet

 I am still spittin' nails over this one as I actually know of a woman who has several children, not married, been on welfare for as long as anyone has known her, and got somewhere between 3K & 5K back in income tax in 2010!<---I can't remember because it *issed me off royally.

She had auto ins with my boss, on her piece of crap-fenders-flappin-barely-running-car.  I thought my boss was handing me a line that year, until the miserable b***ch came in to pay her insurance and had the b***s to mention how much she got back.  How in THEE Hell can you get back more than you NEVER made?!?!?!

I know what you're going to say Phil and I can't argue, but after three years of that bit of knowledge and the fact we had to pay quite a bit, I still continue to be P.O.'d:beatdeadhorse:

I'm goin' back out and mow some more -- I don't have to think when I'm mowing, except to know I have to steer around an occasional tree:drive:


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 23, 2013)

I heard today on the radio that the country of Singapore has corporate taxes of 20%, maximum personal tax rate of 17% and a balanced budget. The 5mil people of Singapore are investing billions around the world and will eventually overtake the US as holders of investments in other countries. Gee, conservatives are right about something! A balanced budget and low taxes = economic power!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm never late but always wait until April First to file . . . just for fun . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (May 31, 2013)




----------



## rkunsaw (May 31, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> We owed for the first time ever.  I sent the check on April 11th, THEY cashed it on April 15th.
> 
> WE just got a letter stating we have not paid our taxes and we must pay in full plus interest by June 24th.
> 
> ...



Ran into the same problem back in the late eighties.  When I called them on it, the agent I spoke with was very snotty and then turned into a sweetheart when she discovered their error.  Hang in there but keep your cool...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------

